# Sugar and Spice



## SugarAndSpice

Hello all! I'd like you to meet my new rats Sugar and Spice! They are brother and sister masked dumbo rats of ultimate cuteness. I had rats as pets back in college, but it's been years since my last rat. Found this pair on Craig's List and couldn't help myself. My plan is to get the male neutered so that they can stay in the same cage together (I've had my rats neutered in the past and they seem to live longer than your average rat). I'm also really interested in agility training them for something fun to do. These little guys are ultra snuggle rats. Enjoy the heart melting cuteness.


----------



## ratastic

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## SugarAndSpice

Heehee, thanks!


----------



## toyxxhearts

oh my goodness way too cute!


----------



## MoonRatZee

Awww, they are just precious!! <33 I love their markings!


----------



## Qku.

Oh wow, they're so pretty!


----------



## Tink_JCF

Totally cute!!!! Love their markings!


----------



## SugarAndSpice

Thanks everyone! they really are cuties. I wasn't even planing on getting more rats, but they have certainly reminded me what awesome creatures they are. Just wait till they are running agility, then we'll see some real cute.  they are running around on my lap as we speak. I can tell that Sugar is going to be a champion at the cloth tunnel already, she loves to bury down in blankets.


----------



## noMoreFaith

Gorgeous ratties! ;D


----------



## Kinsey

Beautiful rats...but if they are 5 weeks old, better get them separated NOW, or you will have a bunch more rats than you bargained for.

Also, my personal preference is to spay does, just because of health reasons, and I have never had a neutered buck. It is also instantaneous, instead of you having to wait a few weeks.


----------



## Jaguar

spaying/neutering is not recommended until at least 3-4 months of age... and neutered males need an extra 2 weeks or so to make sure they are safe, so you are going to have two lonely and separate rats until then. i would personally, as kinsey recommended, opt for spaying the female instead... there are much more health benefits for females such as reduced chance of mammary tumors, pyometra, and so on.


----------



## Murinae

OMG! Too cute for words.

Let me know how agility training goes. I train and show my dogs in agility and want to start training the rats too ;D


----------



## Ramen

Sugar and Spice and everything nice!
Haha, they're cute :3
I love those big blue eyes.


----------



## GIZ-N-GAZ

an OVERLOAD OF SWEETNESS


----------



## Rat lover

Markings are very unique love them


----------



## CarolineRose

OMG... that's way too much adorable for one in the morning♥


----------



## Tibbs87

Wonderful photos, these two are quite the pair! Beautiful markings. They look like they are fairly young - any idea how old? Congratulations on the new additions!!


----------



## binkyhoo

Awesome cute.
I plan on having all my future gals spayed. I have had it will all the mammary tumors!

Tell me more about rat agility please, sounds like fun.


----------



## autumnrek23

They are completely adorable! Love their names


----------



## Axelmyrat

Aww I used to have 2 hamster sisters who were named sugar and spice. Your ratties are so cute!


----------



## bubbagumpimogen

so cute! x


----------



## sugar-&-spice

LMAO mine are called sugar & spice too! although i dont think they are quite as cute as yours sadly!


----------

